# HELP? How to build a screen or canopy for nano tank?



## Matthew RJ (Mar 2, 2014)

I have one of these, 5 1/2 gallon tanks. I want a cover for it. Currently there's no light, but there may be one in the near future.

Currently the tank has a female beta, and I'm looking at adding african dwarf frogs (hence the need for a cover).

There is a power cord for a small internal filter. Adding frogs, I might take out the filter. Any suggestions?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Go to somewhere like home depot and get some plexiglass or something like that type pf material. With a bit of work scoring the piece, it can be snapped/broken to fit the top.
Alternatively purchase a glass top from a LFS


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Contact forum member PaulF757


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Go to Home Hardware they will cut glass to fit, have them cut a small corner off for electrical or air lines.


----------



## sLAsh (Apr 14, 2015)

I run my 28g nano with an open top and just had to do the same thing when I bought a yashia goby. I used home depot window screen framing and corners for the perimeter. For the screen itself I used a stretchy mesh bag I got from the dollar store but I have heard of others using using the clear mesh from brs or the 1/4" black mesh they use to protect plants from deer and birds.


----------

